# Mini hangs after about 10-15 secs watching live TV



## sjacobs (Jan 19, 2008)

I have run into a problem where my Tivo mini's will sometimes hang when I try to watch live TV. The mini will show the channel content for about 10 seconds or so - maybe less - and then the picture just freezes. I have two separate Roamio Plus units that they are tied to. All hardwired to same switch. No issues with streaming content from either of those same 2 Roamio's - just when trying to watch live TV.

The first time I had this issue was right after I got the first Tivo mini a couple of weeks ago now. I rebooted it - and didn't see the problem after that until tonight. Tonight - it was interesting - as the problem didn't immediately surface until after I changed the channel to the same channel that I believe the Tivo Roamio was currently recording from as well. To my understanding the Roamio would be recording on a separate tuner from the one being claimed by the Mini - so that should not have been any issue - but the freeze did not happen until I changed the Mini to that same channel - and I was using the guide and bouncing around the channels for a bit before it froze.

I went to another Tivo Mini that happened to be tied to the same Roamio - and was able to duplicate the problem immediate - live TV would hang within about 5-10 seconds of playing the video stream - even within the guide display.

After the recording was completed on that Tivo Roamio and it was no longer recording anything - I retried my test and both mini's could now watch live TV with no issues on those two mini's.

I suspect this issue may be triggered by trying to watch that same channel as being recorded on the Roamio from the Mini and perhaps will persist until that live recording is completed - this is obviously just a theory based on my limited experience with the problem thus far.

Has anyone else run into this sort of hang issue? Any resolution?


----------



## sjacobs (Jan 19, 2008)

Further update to my initial post here - I thought the Roamio being used by these Mini's was recording the show I was trying to watch - but apparently it was not as I went back to watch it after the fact and found that the show was not in my list of programs as I expected it to be.

So not sure my theory is valid given that - I suppose that the Mini might have interfered with the Roamio recording that show somehow. 

I checked them again this am - and no issues with watching live TV.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had this happen a couple times, found no solution but problem goes away. To get around this I would quickly press record and then watch from the recording which was only seconds difference. Interested to see if your message finds a solution.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I had this issue on one of my mini's. It stopped about 5 seconds into playing a live show. It went away by the next day but I've never seen it before. It only happened on one mini that I'm aware of (I have 4).

I checked the network stats and am running near up to the 280mbps so it certainly wasn't bandwidth.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

employee3 said:


> I checked the network stats and am running near up to the 280mbps so it certainly wasn't bandwidth.


280 Mb/s measured how? I'm guessing you have a manageable switch, can you view error counts on your switch interface ports?


----------



## sjacobs (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - I will try that record trick if it happens again. I did a network diagnostics on all 3 of my minis and they all look good. And these are all hardwired Ethernet - bandwidth on my network has never been an issue. I do have a managed TP-Link 48 port switch - largely because I have a NAS that uses port bonding - and have checked its diagnostics as well and no issues there either.


----------



## Wpsiii (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm seeing this same problem. I have one Roamio and two Minis - A & B. The problem started on Mini A 2 days ago. Mini B was OK. I rebooted the Roamio and the problem went away. Yesterday both Minis worked properly. Today the problem suddenly appeared on Mini B while A is working fine. 

Rebooted the Roamio and now all is well.


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a thought, and a theory. We record the morning news on the Roamio for my wife, and I watch the same channel live on my Mini in the media room as it is recording. I notice that there are random hesitations for 2-3 seconds on the Mini. I think it has something to do with the recording going on at the same time. My solution is to simply hit the 10-second rewind so the viewing is a little delayed, and the problem goes away.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Time_Lord said:


> 280 Mb/s measured how? I'm guessing you have a manageable switch, can you view error counts on your switch interface ports?


I expect that their Mini is connected via MoCA and they're simply reporting the PHY rate as shown on the network status screen.


----------

